# How to use EZ Drummer with Fl Studios



## beefshoes

Just got Fl studios and I have no clue how to get Ez drummer working with it.


----------



## you_mirin_jobra

right click a channel
insert > ezdrummer
right click the ezdrummer channel
click piano roll

if ezdrummer doesn't appear, do the same.. insert > more > refresh, if it doesnt come up, find the ezdrummer.dll and put it in the C:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 8\Plugins\VST folder and then refresh and it should be there, then tick the box and voila. i hope this works cuz


----------



## beefshoes

Thanks, it is working nicely now.


----------

